# Still deciding on a low maintenance exotic pet...



## Omera (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm still in looking for a low maintenance exotic pet to decide on. I haven't actually made any major decisions yet. I thought about sea monkeys even though they're just brine shrimp (I like the way their containers look). I'd like to know if theres anything else that might live in colonies (brine shrimp are 'colony' animals right)?
Ants might escape for all I know, but I'd like some info for them too. 
This is hard! Aaaaaaaah!


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

really, sea monkeys?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

A snake?


----------



## Omera (Aug 4, 2009)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> A snake?


Eh. Owned one before. A corn snake, specifically. Traded it in a pet store for my tarantula who we gave away to a tattooist more recently.


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

Omera said:


> Eh. Owned one before. A corn snake, specifically. Traded it in a pet store for my tarantula who we gave away to a tattooist more recently.


are you sure you want exotic then if you had trouble before 

(not saying you did but if you get bored maybe something less demanding?)


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

what about a praying mantis?

I've got lots of exotic mice but I'm getting the mantids because they look really interesting and different, they don't take up much space and don't need a huge amount of work

Praying mantis for sale


----------



## Quiller (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll recommend Leopard Geckos before anyone else does. The fact that Leos are always recommended in response to this kind of question is testimony to their being an ideal pet. Okay, not if you're looking for high octane excitement, but they're (relatively) easy to keep, and full of fun. : victory:


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

wind up


----------



## Omera (Aug 4, 2009)

pymn nice but dim said:


> are you sure you want exotic then if you had trouble before
> 
> (not saying you did but if you get bored maybe something less demanding?)


The tarantula was given away to a tattooist (he's taking care of it well) because we couldn't always get to a petstore to buy crickets because of transportation issues.
Edit: To clarify, I didn't mean brine shrimp are colony animals. I meant they live in groups. When I think of 'colony' I think of something organized like ants or bees.


----------



## howieherp (Feb 21, 2008)

a tamagotchi?


----------



## Omera (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't think getting crickets would be so much an issue anymore because of that cheap crickets site I found.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I have one spider, and a tub of crickets lasted me months.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

How about a scorpion? Emperors can live in groups and they want or need very little from the keeper.


----------



## Omera (Aug 4, 2009)

Incubuss said:


> How about a scorpion? Emperors can live in groups and they want or need very little from the keeper.


Already went over that with them my mum. She doesn't want me owning a scorpion <_<


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

lol tamagochi
anyway a mantis idea is great, they're interesting. although the mantis i caught ( a green mantis) gets to the mouth of my bts lol :lol2:


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

try stick insects or giant african land snails... :hmm:


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

i second stick insects


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

howieherp said:


> a tamagotchi?


ahahahhahahaha!!


----------



## Omera (Aug 4, 2009)

turpin's corner said:


> try stick insects or giant african land snails... :hmm:


GALS are illegal in the US.


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

Wish they were outlawed here.. My neighbour has tanks full of them... :crazy:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

A commune of millipedes? :mf_dribble:


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

pet rock ftw.


----------

